# erie sauger?



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

has anyone on here caught any sauger from erie? i know they are in the lake but i dont know of any caught. just curious if some of you erie guys have even seen them, or atleast caught some funny looking eyes that may have been, i read about them there and cant find pics anywhere


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nope, never caught one nor have I seen one in 20+ years of eye fishin' Erie. I am sure there are some swimming in the pond just not in abundance. Read the attached link from the scientists over at the Seagrant website, they shed some further light on this subject.

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=410.0


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember reading that there still are some in the western end.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

they used to realease them in sandusky bay in the 70's
saw it in an old map book


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I wonder how many have been caught without the fisherman realizing that it is a sauger, and not a walleye. You'd have to think that with the tens of thousands of walleyes caught each year, if there are some in the lake, that some have been caught.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I caught 2 of them back in the mid 80's, but I'm not sure of the year. Both were around 15 or 16" if I remember correctly & both were released. Having fished the Ohio River a few times, I knew exactly what they were & the markings were distinct enough that I think just about anyone could tell the difference. Haven't seen any since then.


----------



## Baydawg (Dec 13, 2007)

This last fall I caught a "walleye" with some different markings. Growing up around Indian Lake I have caught a few Saugeyes and boy this fish looked like one.

Second from the bottom. He was a little faded after sitting in the cooler, but you can see the big splotches of black across the sides of the fish.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

i dont know if its a walleye or a sauger but it sure looks tasty.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

still a walleye, but thanks for the picture, i appreciate the feedback. a sauger has very deep very dark blotches for the most part, that fish in the ohio river basin however would have been called a saugeye by a huge majority of the anglers, its a very "saugeyeish" walleye, btw that looks like a seriously fun day.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Previous state record saugers were caught out of the sandusky river back in the 70's and 80's. It was broke two or three times in the sandusky. Haven't heard of any big ones caught recently but i haven't fished it during the walleye run for years, so i'm out of the loop on it now.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I seen one once back in the 80's when I worked for Mikes Taxidermy when he had a fish cleaning service downtown Port Clinton. A guy caught it off the Headboat. Thats the only one I've ever seen.


----------

